# [app] KPOP HOLIC (Karaoke For KPOP)



## somsom23 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 








KPOP HOLIC is the best app for KPOP lovers, while singing and having fun!
You can sing and record with KPOP HOLIC just like a Karaoke(NoreBang!).
Also you can share your own performances with other users at realtime.
Furthermore KPOP HOLIC have social community features.
Users can comment each others and easily share their performances on Facebook, twitter and other SNS.
KPOP HOLIC is the multilanguage support application.
We provide the pronunciation with english characters for those who are not familiar with Hangul (the Korean alphabet).
Are you a KPOP lover? Do you want to get to know KPOP?
Then, let's join. Let's get together with KPOP HOLIC!. The download is totally free. Once you join, a free pass will be issued.

Check out KPOP HOLIC - Karaoke For KPOP on Google Play! https://play.google....ia.karaoke.kpop


----------

